# Arrays "verketten" / mehrdimensional  - Gedankenansatz erbeten!



## Thomas Lindner (10. März 2004)

*Arrays "verketten/mehrdimensional ( oder so ) - Gedankenansatz erbeten!*

Hallo Community! ( Insider : Hallo fatalus oder crono )

Gleich Eingangs, ich möchte kein Komplett-Script, sondern nur einen Gedankenansatz, damit ich weiterkomme.

Ich möchte folgendes lösen:

Angenommen ich habe je 3 Fragen , 3 antworten ( 2 falsch, eine richtig ) + ein Bild (teillweise, sonst ein Leerbild (transparentes.gif), die per math.random() aus Arrays ausgelesen werden sollen.

Ich möchte mir natürlich Codezeilen sparen und nicht 5 einzelne Arrays erzeugen.

Es wäre mir lieb, wenn ich ein Hauptarray hätte ( z.B. : lfd_Nr ) in das ich dann mehrfach jeweils die Fragen ( 4 Unterarrays ) und die Bilder packen kann.

Also habe ich mir * vorgestellt * :

1.) lfd_Nr -> enthält : Frage A, Frage B, Frage C , korrekte Antwort und ein Bild
2.) lfd_Nr -> enthält : Frage A, Frage B, Frage C , korrekte Antwort und ein Bild
3.) lfd_Nr -> enthält : Frage A, Frage B, Frage C , korrekte Antwort und ein Bild
... u.s.w. ....

Die per math.random() ermittelte Zufalszahl holt sich die korekten Daten!

Ich hoffe ich habe mich verständlich machen können.

Thomas

N.S.: Habe unter mehrdimensionalen Arrays gesucht/geschaut, doch wirklich schlau geworden bin ich nicht draus und besonders:



> "... mehrdimensionale Arrays gibt es in JavaScript *eigentlich* nicht...



aus einem Buch hat mich mehr vberwirrt als weitergebracht.
Es wurde zwar ein Umweg erläutert, aber der scheiterte bei mir.


----------



## Fabian H (10. März 2004)

Hmm, meinst du das hier?

```
aQuiz    = new Array();
aQuiz[0] = new Array();
  aQuiz[0]['Frage1']   = 'foo?';
  aQuiz[0]['Antwort1'] = 'bar!';
  qQuiz[0]['Bild']     = 'frage1.png';
  // und immer so weiter
```
Vereinfachen kannst das ganze noch, in dem du dir eine Funktion machst, die
ein Array erstellt und die übergebenen Parameter in die Indizies schreibt.

Also z.B. so:

```
aQuiz    = new Array();
aQuiz[0] = getQuizArray('foo?', 'bar!', 'frage1.png');
```

hth


----------



## Thomas Lindner (10. März 2004)

erstmal *schäm* .ich wußte doch das ich einer der tutorials.de JavaScript Cracks vergessen hatte.....


Danke, perfekter Gedankenansatz, damit werde ich weiterkommen!


----------

